# HELP-Starmate STS2 No Longer Working



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

When this new upload took pace with the channles my unit was fine but then it went into this lock up mode and nothing I or Sirius Tech Support can do will clear it up. It just keeps showing "updating Channels 0% Complete". I was able to push reset in menu but no difference. 

I want to salvage it because it is one of the "Pre FCC Radios" with the great FM Transmitters. I stick this thing in my seconfloor bedroom closet and every radio in the house can pick it up. I can even pick it up in my car parked out front. No way I am going to find a cheaper all house solution. 

Any suggetions?


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I have been waiting to see if anyone else chimes in here and since not, I will. I can't help you much other than to say I had a similar issue a couple of years ago right after my warranty was up. The radio couldn't update and never recovered. It happened to be a radio for which I had a lifetime subscription. When I called, I ended up asking for a supervisor and stated I did not want my replacement radio to count for a new one on the lifetime subscription. She made a note in my account (at least said she did) and I kept records of when and who I spoke with just in case. I think your radio is hosed and will likely have to get a new one.


----------



## AzLarry (Jul 9, 2007)

I have the same problem with my Xact XTR8 that has a lifetime subscription. I think this channel upgrade bricked a lot of the plug and play radios with replay (pause, rewind, etc.).

Wasted a lot of time with Sirius customer service, and they have acknowledged that this is a "known issue".

On one call, they offered to replace the radio with a non-replay unit but I want one with the same features as the one they bricked. Hopefully they will replace it with these features. Other calls, they tell me that I have to buy a new radio and pay the $75 fee because my radio is out of warranty.

Terrible....


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I found a replacement Starmate on Ebay but it must be post FCC ruling because the FM transmitter is not as strong.


----------

